

Ask HN: What is your perfect job? - shanelja

Simply describe your perfect job, at this moment in time.<p>~<p>Title: 
PHP Web developer<p>Description: 
I would like a job where I am able to work autonomously and allowed to handle projects from start to finish. I would like to have flexible hours and be allowed to work from home on days where I am unable to make it to the office. The option of overtime would be a plus.<p>I would like to be involved with the following technologies:
PHP
CodeIgniter
Google Adwords
Google Analytics
jQuery<p>Pay: £10,000 - £14,000 annually<p>Location: Closer to my home, less than a two hour travel, or on the other hand, somewhere far away, perhaps the U.S.A.<p>~<p>So, what's your perfect job (<i>at this moment in time</i>)?
======
xvolter
My perfect job would be similar in many ways, however I'd be working closer
with Python, JavaScript, Scala, Mongo, MySQL, Amazon Web Services, Java and
Android. I'd also hopefully be getting paid closer to 100,000 (USD) (or at
least 80,000) and have the flexibility to work from home; my office is less
than 10 minutes away (or at most less than 60 minutes).

Since I am in the USA, I would enjoy a job that allows me to travel, or at
least work remotely for 2-3 months straight and let me travel. That would be a
major perk.

